# Converting Wardrobe/Drawers into viv?



## Tasha555666 (May 31, 2011)

I'm thinking maybe this is the cheapest way to make a home made viv,have anyone used perspex sheets as glass instead of glass before?

I've been pricing viv's up and been looking for 2-3 4ft ones which ends up costing me £300+

I've seen plenty of second hand furniture,like wardrobes using the doors as the dividers ect and buy the runners,vent ect from ebay maybe or somewhere cheaper..
Looking to make them personally for all my snakes and for my new additions i may be having in the future..

Have anyone created viv's from wardrobes/drawers..
I remember my sister did fr her CWD ages ago...

:roll2::roll2:


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

i just finished doing a wardrobe with dwrawers at bottom will upload some pics if wanted. as for perspex very expensive and hard to cut plus very easy to be scratched tried it myself in the past. also if you have a ikea near you is the best place to go if wanting a modern look viv lol like i did as it matched all my chunky gloss white furniture


----------



## Tasha555666 (May 31, 2011)

tippypilot said:


> i just finished doing a wardrobe with dwrawers at bottom will upload some pics if wanted. as for perspex very expensive and hard to cut plus very easy to be scratched tried it myself in the past. also if you have a ikea near you is the best place to go if wanting a modern look viv lol like i did as it matched all my chunky gloss white furniture


I'm not sure where to order/get glass from around here,how much about does it cost for glass for example?
I would prefer glass,but thought perspex was cheaper :lol2:

Yes please it be nice to see what you've made from some  give me hope then haha.


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

this was my old one total cost was 45 20 for unit and 25 for glass did have a divider in middle before when had two snakes one below and one above. this is now not used as converted wardrobe for cwd. the good thing with these shelve/storage things form ikea come in loads of sizes and colurs


----------



## tippypilot (Dec 9, 2011)

tippypilot said:


> this was my old one total cost was 45 20 for unit and 25 for glass did have a divider in middle before when had two snakes one below and one above. this is now not used as converted wardrobe for cwd. the good thing with these shelve/storage things form ikea come in loads of sizes and colursimage]image[/URL]


 i have some better pics will upload them just trying to pick up all the poly mess i have made for background and its everywhere


----------



## Tasha555666 (May 31, 2011)

Looks nice very creative. I'm definitely going down that road and making my own,get more for my money's worth then.:2thumb:


----------



## MrMorelia (Apr 15, 2011)

300+ whaaaat!?

Make your own, 8x4 sheet of osb/mdf is about £20 at b&q, £20 for glass, £5 for a bag of screws, £5 for some runners off ebay...... thats it! 

b&q will even cut the wood for free!

Its even cheaper if you can get mates rates:no1:


----------



## Tasha555666 (May 31, 2011)

MrMorelia said:


> 300+ whaaaat!?
> 
> Make your own, 8x4 sheet of osb/mdf is about £20 at b&q, £20 for glass, £5 for a bag of screws, £5 for some runners off ebay...... thats it!
> 
> ...


Yep about £300+  :lol2: Mate rates..Better check if anyone i know work at a store like that :whistling2: hehe. Dad is a builder so he can cut it,but he just doesn't have time to "put it together" maybe if i threw cash his way he might consider it :lol2::lol2: Yea b&q website i'm gonna look on now actually,keep forgetting about the local stores.:blush:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

perspex is poor imo.... breaks easily, scratches like hell, near imposs to cut (B&Q wont cut it) and its costly

where as glass is cheap as hell....
glass for 2 panels for a 3ftx2ft viv in 4mm should only be £15 give or take.

i just bought 2 panels for a 7x5 in 6mm and thats only £50


----------



## herp_derp (Nov 11, 2011)

This is my double 3x2 viv made out of 2 wardrobe sides from a skip! Will add new pictures once finished with glass price.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/789904-diy-double-viv-recycled-wood.html


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Like this?


----------



## dodos9 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi guys!

I can't believe I have actually found such a recent thread with something I am actually looking for too!

I would like to get the total cost for my vivarium and the only thing that I find difficult to find or simply turns out very expensive is the glass sliding doors.

I was thinking of a 6'H x 5'L x 3'W (180cm x 160cm x 90cm) vivarium made of wood and front made of sliding glass doors. How much would it cost for a glass doors in this size (maybe not as big as the actual viv, but maybe 150cmH x 140cmL divided by two to make two identical pieces for sliding doors). It feels like it would cost £££s! Any other solutions? (I can't think of any since the viv size has to be like this, so I am really lost at the moment, and I have a massive headache due to these prices!)

Thanks and of course I hope that the thread creator will also benefit from this too, because it's actually his own thread and I don't want to 'steal' it or anything like that.


----------



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

Heres a couple Ive converted out of a 3 door and 2 door set of old wardrobes, glass for both cost £100 but had everything else laying about redundent


----------



## Tasha555666 (May 31, 2011)

dodos9 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I can't believe I have actually found such a recent thread with something I am actually looking for too!
> 
> ...


Local glass cutters?? They mentioned that to me on here..:lol2:




angels1531 said:


> Like this?
> 
> image


You fitted the glass in the doors?:whistling2:



Paul P said:


> Heres a couple Ive converted out of a 3 door and 2 door set of old wardrobes, glass for both cost £100 but had everything else laying about redundent
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Lush pictures too,i need a wardrobe now so i can start :lol2:


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Tasha555666 said:


> You fitted the glass in the doors?:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


I learned from my mistakes :2thumb: I started off with glass sliding doors... and it didnt work as they were too heavy and chipped....


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

So did you put the glass in those doors? It looks like you've cut the middle out and added glass, or did you buy them like that, that matched?
Very nice anyway!

and dodos9 I got quoted about £50 for toughned glass for a 7 foot by 3foot viv. (obviously not all glass though I allowed for a large bottom plinth) Then again I paid almost £90 for my degu enclosure with has 4 small glass doors, hence why I got a quote from someone else this time :whistling2: So shop around!


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

I used old double glazed units from a conservatory and removed the frames. Think they fill a hole about 160cm x 160cm. I got them for free and made the viv to fit the glass lol


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

em_40 said:


> So did you put the glass in those doors? It looks like you've cut the middle out and added glass, or did you buy them like that, that matched?
> Very nice anyway!
> 
> and dodos9 I got quoted about £50 for toughned glass for a 7 foot by 3foot viv. (obviously not all glass though I allowed for a large bottom plinth) Then again I paid almost £90 for my degu enclosure with has 4 small glass doors, hence why I got a quote from someone else this time :whistling2: So shop around!


It started off as a bog standard wardrobe with solid wooden doors,we removed the panel and replaced with perspex... however after a couple of years use I could do with replacing it again with toughened glass :O)


----------



## nimitone (Oct 27, 2012)

I like your renovation of wardrobe, I really impressed by your renovation, there are so many great designs and standard woods are available, Which is making your wardrobe is stylish. Here every wardrobe design are looking very stylish and impressive for us. I have some more information, which is really helping you in your wardrobe renovation. You can click Here for more information.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

what size viv did you want have a look here Buy Viv Exotic VX Vivariums at Great Discounted Prices from Swell Reptiles the old vivexotic range is on clearance 


hope it helps 


Paul


----------

